# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Thinkin' about a trio of African House Snakes....

## 4theSNAKElady

I saw one at Animal Jungle in Virginia, (the red phase) and fell in love with the little cutie! Been researchin' em', and it seems like they're interesting, and super easy to keep....and breed! Got some tubs all ready, and I'm hoping to find some at the Hamburg show next weekend....please send the "good vibes"........ :Very Happy:

----------


## Ophiuchus

Good vibes sent!  I just started working with these guys this year and can't wait to breed them next year.  Just make sure you get a trio of all the same species, as many look alike, and several dealers don't know any better.

Feel free to check out my site for more information: www.ShiningSnakes.com

----------

4theSNAKElady (10-20-2008)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I got a yearling male at the show yesterday!!!!! And I must say, I am captivated by him! The guy sold him to me in a hatchling tub, and while browsing the tables, I bought a fuzzy at a vendor, plopped it into the tub, and he devoured it instantly!! However, I was a bit dissappointed though. There were only a total of TWO for sale at the whole show!!! And both were males!!! Ugh...I was hoping to get at least a pair.....probably gonna have to get my two females online. He is really cool, I love his "pearly" belly scales.. :Very Happy:  I got the fuliginosus species. I found your website very helpful. Thanks.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

And the pics are where?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

